# Flieger A or Flieger B?



## rherlambang

I've been targeting to buy a Laco watch, but I still can't decide after almost a month, whether I should buy Flieger A or B.
So, I would like to hear about your reason why did you (Laco owners) choose either Flieger A or B.
Your sharing might help me to choose


----------



## Uwe W.

If you don't already own a watch with a B-Baumuster dial, then I would definitely suggest buying one of those first for the simple reason that it will definitely stand out from all the other watches you might own, and variety - as they say - is the spice of life.


----------



## tuanaparadise

You can't go wrong having A or B type.
B type Flieger for me is more like an instrument, a real "Beobachtungsuhr" (Navigators watch), that's what makes it special at least for me.


----------



## Glenn-N

I had both and sold the A-dial, too spartan for me.

B-dial is much more special and a real instrument/tool watch. Really stands out.


----------



## CM HUNTER

As has already been stated, the more interesting, less spartan dial is what drew me to the B-dial. Another plus for me is knowing that Laco made more B-dials than any other original manufacturer. I see the B-dial as more of an instrument with aesthetics working best on a larger watch. I'd save the A-dial for a smaller watch (40mm) to make up for the lack of anything on most of the dial.


----------



## sci

I second the opinion about the B-Dial being more different and utilitarian. But I choose for me the A-dial, because it is more universal to combine with styles. I wear it sometimes even with a suit


----------



## logan2z

I couldn't decide so I bought both. But if choosing only one I'd go with the B dial for the reasons that other posters have mentioned. There's really no wrong answer, however. They're both great.


----------



## monza06

I'm still deciding on my first Laco but it will definitely be the A-type, I don't know why but the B-type does not speak to me at all, I blame it on that very short hour hand, seems kinda awkward to me.


----------



## StufflerMike

monza06 said:


> I'm still deciding on my first Laco but it will definitely be the A-type, I don't know why but the B-type does not speak to me at all, I blame it on that very short hour hand, seems kinda awkward to me.


The good thing is, there is a choice for everybody -


----------



## Uwe W.

monza06 said:


> I don't know why but the B-type does not speak to me at all, I blame it on that very short hour hand,* seems kinda awkward to me*.


The watch was designed for a specific task, to be a navigation tool, which is why the least important function - the hour dial and hand - was relegated to the inside of the dial and why the minute and seconds indices are so exaggerated. It is this exact feature that makes the B-Baumuster such a historical and desirable design.


----------



## rherlambang

Thanks for all the sharing. I'm gonna decide and buy next week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggie_Robs

rherlambang said:


> Thanks for all the sharing. I'm gonna decide and buy next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So long as you get the B (or the A), you'll be very happy.


----------



## Swans21

You can't go wrong either way, but if forced, I would recommend the "B" dial. I think Uwe W. put it best, and expressed exactly why I chose the "B": the uniqueness the dial brings to my collection.

My interest in flieger "B" dials started with the Seiko SNK series, I bought one of these for both my nephew and daughter as an aid to teach them how to read an analog clock (you know how kids brought up on digital clocks have difficulty reading analog). I loved the uniqueness of the dial, and decided I needed a better fleiger in my collection. The Laco Aachen won out, and was purchased from Long Island Watch in a typically flawless transaction - full props to Marc as always.


----------



## slideit

I went with B type, twice. I love its look. Different to most other watches. My wife, who normally couldn't care less about my watches, actually took notice the first time she saw the dial "Oh wow, that's different". Sometimes, after a quick glance, the face almost conjures up the image of a propeller...ok, maybe that's just me


----------



## rherlambang

I finally bought the B today! Enjoying it right now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jakesky

Good choice on going with the B type. It is certainly a classic face. Hope you appreciate yours as well as I do mine.


----------



## titov

B is interesting, but A looks nicer, so A for me.


----------



## gaopa

I'm with titov, the A for me.


----------



## Pro Diver

I have owned several B type dials from other companies and all have been dispatched to other collectors. I bought an A type because it is beautifully spartan and simple.


----------



## TgeekB

I appreciate the classic look of the B. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thrichar

Personally prefer the B dial. A looks too modern for my taste and I prefer the sub-dial look layout.


----------



## Noxa88

B for me as well, A is just a bit too sterile.


----------



## rabbit3001

B all the way! I found that it's much easier to tell the time with this distinctive size difference between the hour and the minutes hand!


----------



## steadyrock

I don't own one yet, so I'm not qualified to participate here but that's never stopped me before: the B dial Laco is on my short short list to acquire, because it makes so much more sense. I don't have to interrupt my thinking to convert "7" to "35", for example (not that multiplying by 5 is particularly hard, it's just one more thing that doesn't line up right). In that sense, the B dial is a relief.


----------



## kubelwagen

I have both, but it was the Typ B that was my first Laco for reason that it stood out quite well. Cheers


----------



## lacogil

I fell in love with the B when I first saw it but the more I looked at the a-dials it started to grow on me. A sterile a-dial is super clean and a joy to look at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franz-Anton

I own both, I started with the A Dial, but the moment I ordered it from Laco, I knew I was going to purchase a B Dial watch also. If I was only going to have one, I would opt for the B Dial, its very distinctive, and really stands out. Good luck!


----------



## MorrisDay

I Have both as well. The A does take some getting adjusted to. I highly recommend choosing an "A" where the hour hand does not go further than the hour indexes. Makes it even tougher to read.


----------



## KooKoo

Currently seeking a B dial myself...


----------



## Stan the tank

I own an A dial from both Laco and Stowa. They're both beautiful watches. For some reason, B dial never really came across my mind, maybe I need to try one to find out myself.


----------



## robinsonj323

Stan, would love to hear which watch you like better. Like a lot of others I'm torn between laco and stowa


----------



## watchnewbie86

I have a Type A. I prefer the simple and basic look.

However I would get both if $$$$ permits.


----------



## liupeixian

if you don't know to buy which , you can search more information in net.


----------



## gdogmaster

I think the 'A' dial is more iconic.


----------



## StufflerMike

liupeixian said:


> if you don't know to buy which , you can search more information in net.


Reading all posts in this thread you would know that the OP went for the Baumuster B already in April 2015. Anyway, thanks for your help.


----------



## bvj

The correct answer, of course, is "both"!


----------



## _Lancelot_

B over A for me, but they always come in pairs so BOTH!


----------



## vwfan

gaopa said:


> I'm with titov, the A for me.


That's a really nice bracelet, is it a Laco one? Thanks


----------



## marker2037

I used to be all about the A dial. But now I've come to like the B dial better and my next Laco will be either the Leipzig or Dortmund. Just considering the sizes still.


----------



## ViperGuy

I, too, would like to know.



vwfan said:


> That's a really nice bracelet, is it a Laco one? Thanks


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

vwfan said:


> That's a really nice bracelet, is it a Laco one? Thanks


Should be our model ROM 861895 with the suitable metal bracelet..


----------



## Hitlnao

If you're on the face then definitely the B. The A looks more like every other watch.


----------



## dzlvs8

Personally, I like to be as unique as possible and the B dial is where it's at for me. But I like both. The A dial probably looks better but it's not as different, if you know what I mean. The B dial doesn't even look like a watch. More like a stop watch. That's my favorite part. However, that A dial with the braclet is pretty fancy looking. I'd wear it!


----------



## sefrcoko

Same dilemma here and I'm contemplating both lol. 40mm type A Stowa, and a 42mm Type B Archimede. Was originally thinking Laco for the Type B, but just not a huge fan of their design even though it is more historically accurate.


----------



## michael8238

B type for me. The dial of A type looks too empty and plain.


----------



## Screwdriver

"A" dial is my favorite.....The "B" is safe....as it is the most popular and perceived to be the coolest b-)....Even Seiko, Orient and every other homage chooses the "B".....It is like the iPhone/Starbucks of Fliegers.


----------



## TKMikey

sefrcoko said:


> Same dilemma here and I'm contemplating both lol. 40mm type A Stowa, and a 42mm Type B Archimede. Was originally thinking Laco for the Type B, but just not a huge fan of their design even though it is more historically accurate.


Go with the Stowa! I think Stowa does the Type A Dial better than Laco. Maybe it's the smaller size of the Stowa.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

TKMikey said:


> Go with the Stowa! I think Stowa does the Type A Dial better than Laco. Maybe it's the smaller size of the Stowa.


Why do you think so? It's always interesting to hear different opinions...


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

For a classic and neat look, i prefer dial A


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejadragon

I have an A but would wear a B too. Both awesome watches. 


Tag Ti5 Kirium, Omega Polaris, Longines Hydroconquest, Certina DS Podium, Tag F1, Cartier Tank Vermeil, Tissot Dream, Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub, Laco Augsburg,


----------



## catsteeth

To re-ignite this thread, (it's important!).
I've been thinking about a Laco for 3-4months, and it looks like I'm going to pull the trigger next Monday. (Unless i get another watch, late runner in the ring).
The thing is, when I first thought I want one of those. It was always the B-type dial, with its busy tool look. But oddly the longer I've been wanting a classic pilot, the more that I've been drawn to the A-type dial. 
So now, I could only get the A-type dial, with its very clear classical looks.


----------



## LilCm101

catsteeth said:


> To re-ignite this thread, (it's important!).
> I've been thinking about a Laco for 3-4months, and it looks like I'm going to pull the trigger next Monday. (Unless i get another watch, late runner in the ring).
> The thing is, when I first thought I want one of those. It was always the B-type dial, with its busy tool look. But oddly the longer I've been wanting a classic pilot, the more that I've been drawn to the A-type dial.
> So now, I could only get the A-type dial, with its very clear classical looks.


The type-A wears nicely  not as busy as the B, but I would totally get a B if I had the extra cash!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Type A is cleaner in my eyes



Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

The right answer, as it almost always is in the watch world, is to get both


----------



## LilCm101

logan2z said:


> The right answer, as it almost always is in the watch world, is to get both


My thoughts exactly. You're never happy until you have all of the watches. All of them. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75

I would go for a B


----------



## OmegaDP

I too have struggled with this dilemma. I fist had a Type B Laco Dortmund and loved that watch. To this day, I regret selling it. I then purchased a Type A face. It is definitely cleaner. The truth for me is that they are both material and yet different enough to warrant both of them. Simply put. so start with either one and plan on adding the other down the road. I am in the process of acquiring another Dortmund as I am writing this note.


----------



## dantan

A Laco Hamburg 36mm like this looks really good.


----------



## Anxietyprone

Many brands makes an A; IWC Alpina, Fortis, Sinn, Glashutte Original, Tutima, Zeno, but who currently makes an all black dial Type B? Glashutte Original, Stowa, Laco - Get the type B Laco.


----------



## Anxietyprone

Forgot to mention that Aristo also make a Type B. Go with the Type B.


----------



## JimBass

The type A dial is very clean but I went with the B dial because the look is more unique.


----------



## logan2z

Anxietyprone said:


> Many brands makes an A; IWC Alpina, Fortis, Sinn, Glashutte Original, Tutima, Zeno, but who currently makes an all black dial Type B? Glashutte Original, Stowa, Laco - Get the type B Laco.


The GO B-Uhr style watches are long discountinued. I have the Type B and it's fantastic.


----------



## Anxietyprone

Logan2z, you're correct. the GO can be found for sale throughout the internet NOS or used. Still a great watch with a manufacturer's movement. Not sure if GO is one of the original government issue makers. I also forgot to mention that Archimede now makes a type B in a 42mm size. Hamilton also sells a type B but I think the numbers are chromed.


----------



## logan2z

Anxietyprone said:


> Logan2z, you're correct. the GO can be found for sale throughout the internet NOS or used. Still a great watch with a manufacturer's movement. Not sure if GO is one of the original government issue makers. I also forgot to mention that Archimede now makes a type B in a 42mm size. Hamilton also sells a type B but I think the numbers are chromed.


True, I do see them come up for sale occasionally.

GO is not one of the original five B-Uhr manufacturers. They are Stowa, Laco, IWC, Lange, and Wempe.

It's worth noting that while the GO is a beautiful watch, it is not the most historically accurate. If historical accuracy is the goal I'd go with a Laco. The GO's in-house movement also puts it at a completely different price point.


----------



## Maddog1970

Been said, but get both!

and why not Steinhart and Laco.....both are unique enough......the vintage Steinharts are really nice in titanium..








...but I guess if you are looking for an authentic case and straights lugs, Laco is the way to go......love my Friedrichshafen B, and there is also a 42mm Paderborn (?)......


----------



## StufflerMike

Anxietyprone said:


> ot sure if GO is one of the original government issue makers.


Of couse not. GO did not exist during WW II. However, there has been a Glashütte Tutima chronograph with a legendary hw movement. But GO No.


----------



## jimf

I concur with others, I would go for the B ...definitely more unusual look


----------

